# 2009 Nissan Versa Hatchback for Sale!



## Mosaic_Scene (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey Guys I'm selling my 2009 Nissan Versa for 10k or Best offer. It's an automatic drive car in great condition. For pictures and details go to: http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4705696748.html - Please forward this to anyone you may think is interested.


----------

